
Deconstructing Xkcd.com/1987/ - BerislavLopac
https://snarky.ca/deconstructing-xkcd-com-1987/
======
integrii
"Real" diagram or not, Python does cause confusion and I don't know any Python
programmer who hasn't paid their dues in figuring it all out.

Worse yet, many Python programmers only know Python (new to the industry) so
they don't even know what they don't know.

Is it your fault because you may not be able to file your own taxes, or is it
because it's really complicated and it changes all the time? It depends who
you ask.

The comic makes a real point.

------
NikkiA
miniconda still brings it's own version __s __of python with it, at least on
linux hosts

